
He Was Murdered in a Hate Crime. She Brought His Blood-Soaked Phone Back to Life - lnguyen
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/pa79bz/he-was-murdered-in-a-hate-crime-she-brought-his-blood-soaked-phone-back-to-life-v26n4
======
folkhack
I saw the title and immediately knew it was Jessa Jones. For anyone looking
for great content that's highly technical but more on a practical "everyday
problems" side of things I highly recommend her YouTube channel "iPad Rehab".
Due to regressive tactics against electronics right to repair a ton of content
creators in the industry are forced into more open sharing of their
knowledge/techniques through avenues like YouTube which makes for _great_ TV.

Jessa's (and her team's) stuff is of an outstandingly high quality!

------
throwaway5752
I hope this doesn't just go off the front page. It is a great story about
right to repair and women in tech (sadly in the context of such terrible
circumstances)

I remember when this abhorrent incident happened, a remember thinking what a
tragedy it is that such a toilet circling individual - notably, echoing
current US right wing talking points during the lead up to the attack - was
able to rob the world of such a promising person. What grabbed me in this
article is that

 _" Dumala still lives in the house she and Kuchibhotla built. Because she was
a dependent on her husband’s visa, she had to apply for a new one after he was
killed, and in doing so was bumped to the back of India’s astronomically long
immigration line. All the years she spent waiting to become a citizen with her
husband were lost; she now has to start over."_

How is it possible that her visa application has not been expedited? Does
anyone know which US rep/senator to call to push this issue?

~~~
GaryNumanVevo
Fortunately a KS State representative helped her out. I'm glad they could at
least sort her our with an employment authorization. IIRC she's currently
working for a non-profit pushing for fairer legislation for H1-B visa
applicants.

 _Dumala, meanwhile, received an employment authorization document in May with
the help of Yoder’s office. She’s also applying for a nonimmigrant U visa, set
aside for crime victims, and an H-1B._ [0]

[0] [https://www.nbcnews.com/news/asian-america/widow-kansas-
shoo...](https://www.nbcnews.com/news/asian-america/widow-kansas-shooting-
victim-temporarily-lost-residency-status-n800846)

~~~
throwaway5752
That is wonderful news, thank you for sharing it. Given how things are, I
thought something had to be done for her to still be in the country. Kudos to
Yoder for stepping in and helping there.

------
grandridge
Every murder is a hate crime

~~~
robrtsql
I disagree. Regardless of what the etymology seems to imply, "hate crime" is
understood to mean a crime where the victim was targeted due to their
membership in a certain race or social group.

[https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/hate%20crime](https://www.merriam-
webster.com/dictionary/hate%20crime)

